# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  новости безопасности тесты

## SDA

любопытный обзор тестов ативирусов, фаерволов и антиспайверов http://www.izcity.com/data/security/article859.htm  к сожалению из тестов антивирусов почему-то выпали наши касперский и веб

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> любопытный обзор тестов ативирусов, фаерволов и антиспайверов http://www.izcity.com/data/security/article859.htm  к сожалению из тестов антивирусов почему-то выпали наши касперский и веб


Боятся  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Оттуда же еще один любопытный обзор , заодно потестить свой фаервол , с выключенной защитой антивируса http://www.izcity.com/data/security/article847.htm

----------

